# My kindle will not start! Help!



## lovergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

My kindle has been showing "Please wait a moment while your kindle starts up" for the last 2 hours! I left it to eat supper and when I got back this message was on. It will not turn off, turn on, charge or anything. If you have any idea of what to do please help!!

thank-you 
Lex


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Hold button for about 20 seconds in the on position.  That should force a restart.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, after that try a hard restarted as well, simmilar thing happened to someone i know, but that was with a barnes and noble - a hard restart fixed the problems stright up


----------



## TerryDarc (Jan 2, 2011)

Just got off the  phone with the nice Kindle support people 1-866-321-8851 and was told  that holding the power switch fully to the right for 30 seconds (not 20  ) was required. 
(1)Then the screen should blank, 
(2)The basic screensaver of a boy reading under a tree appears, 
(3)A progress bar shows reloading (which takes a full minute and can stop midway, pause and then resume). (4)Eventually the Kindle is reloaded (you don't lose your content).

Then tech support recommended fully recharging, using and noting errors. They will call back in two days.

Before that, I tried the 20 second reset and got the screen to blank but the reloading step (3) hung up with an alarming msg that the Kindle 3 needed repair with the 866 number shown (nice touch, Amazon). 

Our K3 is about 3 weeks old and has been used quite a bit for the week after Christmas. Hope this is not an omen of things to come!


----------

